
Google DeepMind's Untrendy Play to Make the Blockchain Actually Useful - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/google-deepminds-untrendy-blockchain-play-make-actually-useful/
======
criddell
My very coarse understanding of a blockchain is that it's essentially a public
ledger that cannot be modified. Can somebody explain or point to a resource
that explains how you build on that to create things like what is described in
the wired article?

Lots of VC money seems to be flowing to blockchain-based startups and I've
never understood how you build on a public, immutable ledger.

